# Need a ride to anthrocon



## S.L.p (Mar 30, 2012)

sorry if this is the wrong spot for this. so i am looking for a ride to ac from Portland OR. if need be i can chip in for gas and food. this will be my first time going. i know this is a long shot, but it thought i should ask and see if i get lucky. well thanks to every one who took the time to read this.
PS: i will have a fursuit with me, but it is only a half suit.


----------



## veeno (Mar 30, 2012)

Of course.

Just get in the back of the white van.

V:


----------



## S.L.p (Mar 30, 2012)

yeah i know how portland works and im good on that.


----------



## Fenrari (Mar 30, 2012)

Well luv 2 things.

1. We have a conventioneering subforum for topics like this.

2. You'd be significantly more comfortable flying your way to Pittsburgh as I realistically don't think any other furs from the Oregon area will be driving to AC.


----------



## veeno (Mar 30, 2012)

S.L.p said:


> yeah i know how portland works and im good on that.



Damn


----------



## S.L.p (Mar 30, 2012)

yeah i know, the thing is i want do go but i don't have the money to fly there. but i do have the money to get in.


----------



## S.L.p (Mar 30, 2012)

veeno said:


> Damn



what you dont know about the rape van in portland. well there is and its white. lol

sorry if it sounds like im being an ass, not trying to.


----------



## Aetius (Mar 30, 2012)

Portland to Pittsburgh?

Sounds like an epicly long trip.


----------



## Ikrit (Mar 30, 2012)

Crusader Mike said:


> Portland to Pittsburgh?
> 
> Sounds like an epicly long trip.



did some one say....an ADVENTURE?!?!?!


----------



## S.L.p (Mar 30, 2012)

Crusader Mike said:


> Portland to Pittsburgh?
> 
> Sounds like an epicly long trip.



if i had my own car i would drive, it sounds like fun to me. the epic furry rode trip lol.


----------



## veeno (Mar 30, 2012)

S.L.p said:


> the epic furry rode trip lol.


Oh my god...

that sounds horrible.

V:


----------



## Kaamos (Mar 30, 2012)

Just go hitchhiking in a fursuit I'm sure you'll get a ride easily. If they don't run you over first.


----------



## S.L.p (Mar 30, 2012)

Kaamos said:


> Just go hitchhiking in a fursuit I'm sure you'll get a ride easily. If they don't run you over first.



i could do that, but i might get shot or some thing. -_-


----------



## Fenrari (Mar 30, 2012)

*Road

You seem like a nice guy so don't take this badly.

Road Trips with strangers is a bad, bad idea.

A potentially sex-crazed animal outfit-wearing probable animal fucker? Even worse.


----------



## S.L.p (Mar 30, 2012)

Fenrari said:


> *Road
> 
> You seem like a nice guy so don't take this badly.
> 
> ...



yeah you make a good point, but i only have a few options at hand you know. 

and no im not, but i get what you are getting at. but there is still time be for ac so i can always get to know some one be for they let me have ride.


----------



## Tiger In A Tie (Mar 30, 2012)

S.L.p said:


> PS: i will have a fursuit with me, but it is only a half suit.



This is still a bad idea, regardless of suit.


----------



## S.L.p (Mar 30, 2012)

Tiger In A Tie said:


> This is still a bad idea, regardless of suit.



yeah....idk. as for that i just put it there for god know why lol. but it is a better idea that just walking there,just not as salf and even that's not good idea.

well im getting off, at lest i cant say i didn't try.


----------



## KingNow (Mar 30, 2012)

Listen, if you want to get to Pittsburgh, go via bus or plane.

Pittsburgh is hell to get around; I lived there for about ten years, I would know.


----------



## Elim Garak (Mar 30, 2012)

I'll give you a car ride if I can ride you after :V


----------



## S.L.p (Mar 31, 2012)

Caroline Dax said:


> I'll give you a car ride if I can ride you after :V



hmmm ill think about it................sounds good to me ^//^


----------



## Viridis (Mar 31, 2012)

Well, you've also got the option of going by rail, but it's expensive and would take about three days going both ways.  I've looked into this, and the cheapest round-trip ticket would cost $575.

If I was going, I would be more than willing to give you a ride, but it's just not going to work out with my job this year.  

Have you thought about "campfire tails" though?  -->   http://campfiretails.org/2012/


----------



## S.L.p (Mar 31, 2012)

yeah a friend of mine told me about campfire tails, just never knew any one who lives where i am and goes there.


----------



## Viridis (Mar 31, 2012)

Well, there's a few in PDX that go to CFT. If you can arrange to get to Portland, I'm sure at least one of them would be willing to give you a ride.


----------



## S.L.p (Mar 31, 2012)

that would be cool. i will be in portland on sep 1-3 for Kumoricon. one more thing if any one is going to kumoricon, feel free to find me there and we can hang out. just look for the dingo with a 6'2 mofo next to him. ^_^


----------

